# Karcher snow foam lance



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone used one of these and could comment on quality/value for money. 
Cheers


----------



## Charlie15 (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

I had one and I can honestly say they are not worth it...less snow foam, more just foam. I would strongly recommend a dedicated lance. I have the PA lance from Polished Bliss and I am very pleased with it although I have heard good things about the Autobrite one. Either would suit you well 

Cheers


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Cracking. Thanks for the info. 
Cheers


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I wasted my money on the Karcher lance. Got a proper one and MUCH better.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

As above.. Been there, done that.. Don't bother


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a Karcher lance which was okay but not great. I've now bought one from Autobrite and it is far better if a little expensive for what it is.

I've yet to be convinced that snow foam adds anything or really removes dirt but it is certainly fun and I use it a lot.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You should be looking to spend about £40 - £50 on a decent lance like some of those already mentioned. They have a larger capacity tank than the Karcher and allow you to control both the spray pattern and the concentration of the foam spray.

A couple of notes though about snow foams. You should only regard them as a pre-wash for removing grit and grime from your car prior to proper wash with mitt etc. This is to clean off the larger gritty particles which could cause scratching with a hand wash.
Sometimes in winter when its too cold to be bothered with a full wash you can give the car a quick go over with snow foam to remove a lot of the muck.
You really want to be using a wax friendly snow foam solution too. Those car wash places that do snow foam cleans use much more aggressive foams which clean your car much more thoroughly but they strip your wax off too. They also use high powered pressure washers to blast of the dirt but these can also end up causing damage to your paintwork too.

If you want to improve the ingrained muck shifting ability of snow foam then first of all give your car a spray with some Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash solution. Allow it to soak for up to 5 minutes, but do not allow to dry on, and then apply your snow foam. This removes far more dirt than just the foam alone.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I've gone for an Autobrite lance and quite looking forward to giving it a go on both my cars.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Be aware that your pressure washer needs to exert a certain Bar of pressure for the snow foam to work. Older pressure washers will be lower powered so check this out before you buy.


----------

